# Fish Trap



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Among the numerous contemplations on how to outsmart fish, a friend suggested using a trap like you would use on an animal - I think he said con-a-bear? Don't know what one looks like, but they squeeze the animal. His thought was to weld a few teeth on it to grab the fish, kind of like spearing a fish from two sides. I doubt it would be legal, but thought I would throw it to the experts. Yes, we have way too much time on our hands when the fish aren't biting.


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

I am going to go out on a linb here and suggest you not try it :lol: 

AW


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

This is what they look like.
(note correct spelling is Conibear)


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Fish traps are illegal. I don't think your friend would be talking about a conibear for fish a trap.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

I'll let him know - that picture looks like what he described though. Just thought the trap idea was better than the PVC/water displacement fish vaccum idea and much more portable.


----------



## fishing addict (Mar 15, 2003)

My trapping partner is in his mid 70's,and has been trapping since he was 9 years old.He claims to have caught fish in leg-hold traps set for muskrat several times.Mostly suckers,but has caught bass,too.
It wasn't on purpose though,and found them after high water had rendered his sets useless for a few days.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I would suppose it would be possible to catch a fish in a conibear or leg hold but I don't know of anyone that would use those types of traps for the purpose of catching fish. All the fish traps I have seen, found, and arrested people for using are designed to specifically take fish.


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Has your friend tried a pole, hook and worms first? :lol: A fish trap seems like a lot of work for a fish but hey to each his own I guess. Boehr, what type of traps have you seen? One way nets etc? Never really heard of people doing this in recent years I have seen native american pictures and so forth of this stuff though ad they looked pretty efficient.

AW


----------



## fishing addict (Mar 15, 2003)

It wasn't on purpose,and I doubt you could do it if you were trying to.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Adam, I can understand your interest but I would rather not have fish traps explained as they are effective and it takes a lot of work to catch those using them which all are illegal. That way we don't give an honest person the thought of just giving it a try to see how it works.


----------



## fishing addict (Mar 15, 2003)

Fishfoote said:


> His thought was to weld a few teeth on it to grab the fish, kind of like spearing a fish from two sides. I doubt it would be legal,


I,might also add that teeth on traps in Michigan,is taboo also.
At least we aren't forced to use the "soft catch" style,like some states have to.

[*note] "soft catch" traps have a rubber strip on the jaws,supposedly to keep the trap jaws from biting into or breaking the skin of the leg/foot that is in them.

My partner has several of them.He uses them sometimes when he has a livetrap-wise **** that is in a setting where domestics might get into it.


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

boehr said:


> Adam, I can understand your interest but I would rather not have fish traps explained as they are effective and it takes a lot of work to catch those using them which all are illegal. That way we don't give an honest person the thought of just giving it a try to see how it works.



Understandable Boehr  

AW


----------

